# Das Übliche: WLAN langsam



## Jimini (16. April 2012)

*Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Aloha,
das WLAN bei mir zuhause ist quälend langsam, via HTTP kommen vom lokalen Server maximal 2,5 MB/s rein. Das Problem besteht bei insgesamt drei Notebooks, zwei von denen haben WLAN-Adapter, bei denen deutlich mehr rumkommen müsste. Die Notebooks kann man als Ursache also eigentlich ausschließen. Ebenfalls sollte das Betriebssystem nicht ursächlich für das Problem sein, da die Verbindung sowohl unter Gentoo als auch unter Windows XP langsam ist. 
Zudem sollte es nicht am Router liegen, da ich sowohl den Dlink DIR-615 als auch den TP-Link TL-WR841N getestet habe. Die Firmware war immer aktuell. Schließlich habe ich auch noch, um die Wände als Ursache ausschließen zu können, die Geschwindigkeit in der Nähe des Routers getestet, was keinen Unterschied machte. Verschiedene Kanäle habe ich ebenfalls ausprobiert.
Das WLAN ist WPA2/PSK-CCMP-verschlüsselt. Was mich wundert: der Router zeigt im Webinterface eine Übertragungsrate von 54Mb an - die werden gerade mal halb erreicht. Zur Erinnerung: theoretisch sind bis zu 300Mb drin, wovon ich wenigstens ein Drittel haben möchte.

Any ideas?

MfG Jimini


----------



## dr.goodwill (16. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,

gibt es im Router die Option 'Tatsächliche Bandbreite nutzen' oder in der Art.
Meine Fritzbox hat das, jedesmal wenn ich da nen Update mache ist das aktiv und siehe da, lahm...

Wäre nen Anfang... 

Keine Firewall am Gang, die meint zu Drosseln?


----------



## Jimini (16. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Firewalls sind ausgeschaltet bzw. entsprechend konfiguriert. Optionen wie Traffic Shaping habe ich im Router generell deaktiviert, da der Router bei mir nur als Access Point arbeitet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dr.goodwill (16. April 2012)

Hm... Spontan fällt mir da noch die Antenne ein, schnapp dir (wenn du hast) mal noch ne andere und Bau die dran.
Hat mir auch geholfen..


----------



## Jimini (16. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Hm... Spontan fällt mir da noch die Antenne ein, schnapp dir (wenn du hast) mal noch ne andere und Bau die dran.
> Hat mir auch geholfen..


 Leider sind beim TP-Link die Antennen fest angebracht, beim Router von D-Link wäre ein Wechsel möglich - leider habe ich aber keine Antenne hier. Allerdings würde ich mir von sowas auch nur viel erhoffen, wenn es beispielsweise durch mehrere Wände ginge, aber in der Nähe des Gerätes müsste doch (eigentlich) ein bisschen mehr Durchsatz möglich sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



Jimini schrieb:


> Was mich wundert: der Router zeigt im Webinterface eine Übertragungsrate von 54Mb an - die werden gerade mal halb erreicht.


Das ist aber nicht neu.  Wlan ist nunmal so ein ding...


Jimini schrieb:


> Leider sind beim TP-Link die Antennen fest angebracht,


 Sicher??? Ich kenne bis jetzt keinen tp-link,wo sie fest wären. (kenne aber auch nicht alle)
Mal davon ab,kann der router draft n? Und noch wichtiger,können das deine testnotebooks auch? (wirklich sicher?)
Du kannst auch mal im router schauen und das wlan ggf. fest auf draft n stellen denn es scheint bei dir so zu sein,das das wlan auf automatik nur wireless g machen will.


----------



## Jimini (16. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht neu.  Wlan ist nunmal so ein ding...


Ja sicher, dass man nicht die volle Bandbreite reinbekommt, ist mir ja bewusst, aber dass selbst in der Nähe des Routers nichtmal 40% durchkommen, ist schon arg wenig.


> Sicher??? Ich kenne bis jetzt keinen tp-link,wo sie fest wären. (kenne aber auch nicht alle)
> Mal davon ab,kann der router draft n? Und noch wichtiger,können das deine testnotebooks auch? (wirklich sicher?)
> Du kannst auch mal im router schauen und das wlan ggf. fest auf draft n stellen denn es scheint bei dir so zu sein,das das wlan auf automatik nur wireless g machen will.


 Es gibt von meinem Router zwei verschiedene Modelle - das, bei dem man die Antennen abnehmen kann, hat noch ein "D" (detachable) hinten an der Bezeichnung. Zumindest der Adapter meines Notebooks kann definitiv WLAN n, den habe ich vor einem halben Jahr gekauft und beim Kauf darauf geachtet. 
Der Router sollte das ebenfalls unterstützen, siehe TP-Link TL-WR841ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Im Webinterface kann ich leider höchstens "g+n" auswählen, wobei ich nochmal nachschauen müsste, wie es bei der Originalen Firmware ist, da ich momentan OpenWRT drauf habe. Ich werde aber später nochmal den D-Link-Router anschließen und schauen, ob ich da noch was finde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mrfloppy (16. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

muß aber sagen das ich das selbe problem mit meiner FB7270 auch hatte, da geht nicht mehr weil der chip das nicht voll unterstützt kann oder sonst was.
selbst über kabel ging nicht mehr über die FB! jetzt wo ich den nas hinter einem gigabit switch habe und dann erst die fb sieht das anders aus aber nur über kabel! mit dem lappi via wlan muß ich ja zwangsweise über die FB und da dümpelt es weiter! auch wenn ich die umstelle auf 5GHz netz 300MB ! das bringt keine besserung


----------



## Jimini (17. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Ich habe jetzt mal den D-Link-Router angesteckt, auch da komme ich nicht  über 2,5MB/s, obwohl ich 802.11n fix eingestellt habe. Ich teste es  nachher nochmal mit meinem Notebook, ob da mehr ankommt.

MfG Jimini

Edit: bei meinem Notebook kommen knapp 11MB/s durch. Aber da muss noch ein bisschen mehr gehen.


----------



## K3n$! (17. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Also bei mir kommen von den 50MBit/s per WLAN (Speedport W722v an mehrere WLAN-Adapter, Chips im Notebook) höchstens 23-25MBit/s durch, egal ob ich ca. 5m (2 Wände) oder 20cm (0 Wände ) entfernt sitze. 

Vielleicht liegt es doch an den WLAN Adaptern im Router. 
Gibt es da Vergleichswerte ?


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Ich hatte ja gestern nochmal den D-Link-Router getestet und dort 802.11n fest eingestellt, damit kamen dann immerhin 11MB/s an. Das TP-Link-Gerät hingegen bietet so eine Option nicht und mein Notebook verbindet sich nur mit g-Geschwindigkeit (die aber nichtmal zu 40% erreicht wird). Ich habe gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass, sobald sich ein Gerät mit dem Netz verbindet, welches den n-Standard nicht beherrscht, die Geschwindigkeit für ALLE Geräte sinkt. Ist das wirklich so? Das würde nämlich erklären, dass, sobald meine Freundin ihr Netbook anwirft, das WLAN langsamer wird.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: gerade kam mir in den Sinn, dass die Beschränkung von 11MB/s evtl. vom Kabel her rühren könnte, aber das kann ich nach einem Tausch ausschließen.


----------



## dr.goodwill (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

also... Ich muss ehrlich passen ob sich das WLAN "herunter drosselt" sobald ein "schlechteres Gerät" verbindet...

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit den Router mal zu tauschen?
Ich glaube das wäre die einzige und richtige Arbeit... 

Mein WLAN geht über drei Stockwerke mit Stahlbeton und ich habe "volle" 54 statt den 300....

Hm...

Also ich kann dir nur ne Fritzbox 7270 ans Herz legen...


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

W-LAN

W-LAN Verbindungen werden auf Endgeräte aufgeteilt.
Mit einem Endgerät hast Du generell mehr Bandbreite, als beim gleichzeitigen Betrieb mehrerer Geräte.

Von den Brutto-Transferraten bleibt generell nur wenig über.  Wer bei 54 Mbit/s noch 50% effektiv nutzen kann, ist schon in der Oberliga anbei.
Schuld daran sind:
- Overhead durch Kommunikationsprotokolle
- Verschlüsselungen
- Filter

Um mal die grundsätzlichen Bremsen aufzuführen.  Des Weiteren können sich noch weitere Ursachen einschleichen:
- Stahlbetonwände (auch innerhalb eines Raums, durch Reflexion in den Wänden)
- Mikrowelle
- DECT Telefone
- R/C Modelle
- Konkurrierende W-LAN Verbindungen in der Nachbarschaft
- Schlechtes Wetter (!!)  (Feuchtigkeit ist Gift für W-LAN Anbindungen)

Zu Testzwecken solltest Du also jede Art der Verschlüsselung/Filterung/Verschleierung kurzzeitig deaktivieren und dann die Netto-Transferrate via Laptop und Router (EINZELVERBINDUNG!  Nicht mehrere Geräte an den Router anmelden!) messen udn hier vergleichen.  Bedenke hierbei:  1 MiByte = 8 MiBit.


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Es macht bei meinem Problem keinen Unterschied, ob die Verbindung verschlüsselt oder offen ist. Ebenso scheint der Ort des Gerätes ziemlich egal zu sein, die Verbindung ist überall lahm. Zudem unterstützen beide Router ja 802.11n, also sollten durchaus mehr als 11MB/s drin sein. Wobei ich diese Übertragungsraten auch nur mit dem D-Link-Router erreiche, den ich auf n-Standard einstellen kann. Der TP-Link-Router bietet diese Option nicht, sondern nur "g+n", wobei er dann aus irgendeinem Grund immer auf g runterschaltet - was ja 54Mb entspricht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ShiningDragon (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*

Ist nur ein Gerät am W-LAN Router angemeldet, oder bei Deinen Tests noch weitere W-LAN Geräte am Router angemeldet?  So wie der von Dir erwähnte Laptop Deiner Freundin?
Und 11 MByte sind 88 Mbit.  Wenn das Netto bei Dir ankommt, ist das so schlecht nun wirklich nicht bei einer "normalen" 'n'-Verbindung im 2,4 GHz Bereich mit 150 Mb/s.
Dein DLink sollte 300 Mb/s anbieten können, aber dann sollten auch die W-LAN Adapter mind. 2 Antennen haben.
Experimentieren könntest Du auch noch mit dem 5 GHz Band, sofern Dein Router und Deine W-LAN Adapter das mitmachen (ich habe jetzt keine Lust Dein Handbuch zu studieren).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



Jimini schrieb:


> Nachtrag: gerade kam mir in den Sinn, dass die Beschränkung von 11MB/s evtl. vom Kabel her rühren könnte, aber das kann ich nach einem Tausch ausschließen.


 Wie testest du eigentlich?
Wenn du einfach von einem rechner daten kopierst,der via lan-kabel angebunden ist,dann denkst du hoffentlich daran das der dlink nur 100 mbit-ports hat. Für die sind 11 mbyte/s schon ein ganz respektabler wert.


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie testest du eigentlich?
> Wenn du einfach von einem rechner daten kopierst,der via lan-kabel angebunden ist,dann denkst du hoffentlich daran das der dlink nur 100 mbit-ports hat. Für die sind 11 mbyte/s schon ein ganz respektabler wert.


 D'oh. Danke für den Hinweis, das hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen. Okay, dann bleibt nur noch die Frage, wieso der TP-Link so langsam ist.

@ ShiningDragon: bei den Tests war nur ein Client im WLAN angemeldet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



Jimini schrieb:


> Okay, dann bleibt nur noch die Frage, wieso der TP-Link so langsam ist.


 Inkompatibilitäten? Draft N ist zwar ein standard, d.h. aber noch lange nicht das 2 chipsätze auch miteinander klar kommen. Im zweifelsfall werden die adapter die geschwindigkeit wohl eine stufe herunter setzen. (halt von n auf g)
Kannst du bei deinem notebook im treiber die verbindung manuell auf n setzen? (erzwingen)


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2012)

*AW: Das Übliche: WLAN langsam*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Inkompatibilitäten? Draft N ist zwar ein standard, d.h. aber noch lange nicht das 2 chipsätze auch miteinander klar kommen. Im zweifelsfall werden die adapter die geschwindigkeit wohl eine stufe herunter setzen. (halt von n auf g)
> Kannst du bei deinem notebook im treiber die verbindung manuell auf n setzen? (erzwingen)


 Das müsste ich mal testen, allerdings habe ich mich dazu entschieden, den TP-Link weiterzuverkaufen und den alten D-Link-Router weiter zu nutzen. Es geht doch nichts über Kabel, wenn die Dinger nur nicht so unhandlich wären... 

MfG Jimini


----------

